# Fancy way to tie a piece of leather?



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

So, you know the little bit of latigo string that you use to tie various bits of tack together with? Like the cheekpiece of some types of bridles, or the water strap on a rein? Is there a fancy type of knot I can use? Suddenly dissatisfied with the square knot that leaves the tails sticking everywhich way on the bridle.

Reins with a tie string:









Bridle where the cheek piece doubles back and ties at the bit end (although I double mine the opposite direction, for the horse's comfort):









The only way I have come up with to improve the look and the lay is to use a flatter, thinner piece of latigo and maybe do a blood knot / slit braid. Like this, but with a more delicate piece of latigo:










I wish I knew more knots. I'm sure there's something out there that would look nice.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I actually use a piece of parachute cord instead of the latigo these days. I have had and seen, the leather string fail with pulling, and you usually don't know when the fail will happen! I cut the parachute cord to get enough length for the job, burn the ends to prevent fraying, then put it thru the holes. I do one more cross over than normal to get a square knot, for safety.

Sorry, that does still give the floppy ends on the reins or headstalls.

Conway buckle works on reins, neat, clean look. Not going to work on the shaped bridle ends very well with thicker double strapping.

I tend to buy headstalls with buckles for the bits now, so it makes changing bits easier and fast. Presents a neat appearance, no floppy ends, secure for any rein pulling if needed. Of course attention to the leather, cleaning and conditioning it regularly is important in having safe tack to use. Especially important on rein ends, bridle ends holding the bit, because of the horse spit usually getting onto those areas so frequently.

Sorry, I just haven't seen any other good knots that are not really intricate like rawhide braiding, used on bridles. I did love the look of the older "hooks" holding bits on bridles when they were popular for showing, but understand they were not especially strong if horse should pull hard.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

This will be my good bridle for special occasions, which I will leave assembled - reins and all. Maybe I will do something more intricate and permanent, with rawhide.

All the rest of my bridles have conways or tongued buckles on the cheekpieces, and usually a clip or snap on the reins for convenience's sake. I did once have a little leather tie break and save a good (brand-new!) rein once when half of a pair of split reins fell down from my horse's neck and was stepped on. 

Leather.... breaks when you want it to but also when you don't!

I use a leather latigo cinch strap and off billet for that reason, but check it often for the same reason.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I know folks hate them, but fancy Chicago Screws are neat looking, on your nice bridles. I have pulled the strings off, used two of the Chicago Screws in those holes with nail polish on the threads. Never had one come loose with the nail polish, liked the insurance of having two screws at each bridle side and rein end. I did check them regularly though.

Just an idea for you to consider.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Fancy Chicago screws are a good fallback plan for this bridle. Horse Shoe / Jerimiah Watt makes some nice ones. Thanks!


----------

